# Einstieg in Codesys



## HaSchi (3 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
bin S7, VB und SQL versäucht und suche zum Einstieg in Codesys ein
vernünftiges Buch oder Fernkurs.
Wer kann mir einen sinnvollen Tip geben?


----------



## IBFS (3 Januar 2010)

HaSchi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin S7, VB und SQL versäucht und suche zum Einstieg in Codesys ein
> vernünftiges Buch oder Fernkurs.
> Wer kann mir einen sinnvollen Tip geben?


 
Welche Codesys-Version hast du?
Die 2.X und die 3.X unterscheiden sich sehr stark.

Viel hängt aus von der Implementierung ab.
Will heißen Codesys-PUR von 3S ist beim
Thema Hardwarekonfiguration ganz anders 
als BECKHOFF oder WAGO oder oder.
Die reine Programmierung ist aber gleich, nur das
in Abh. der Hardware verschiedene Librarys zur
Verfügung stehen.

Ein interessantes Buch ist:

*SPS-Programmierung nach IEC 61131-3: *
*Mit Beispielen für CoDeSys und Step 7 *
von Heinrich Lepers 

*Gebundene Ausgabe:* 429 Seiten 
*Verlag:* Franzis; Auflage: 3., neu bearbeitete Auflage. (14. Januar 2009) 
*Sprache:* Deutsch 
*ISBN-10:* 3772358063 
*ISBN-13:* 978-3772358067 



da ist aber - wie im Titel zu lesen auch STEP7 dabei.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Chräshe (4 Januar 2010)

Hallo HaSchi,

 das Buch, welches IBFS empfiehlt, habe ich auch (ältere Auflage) und es ist ganz OK.

 Allerdings sind die Handbücher und Beispiele von Seiten 3S recht umfangreich.  
http://www.3s-software.com    Anmelden -> Zugriff auf Software, Beispiele, Handbücher...
 Zur Einarbeitung in CoDeSys finde ich das Buch nicht erforderlich, erst recht nicht, 
wenn du Erfahrungen aus der S7-Welt hast.

 Entscheidet für dich ist, mit welcher Hardware du später arbeiten willst.  

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gruß[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Chräshe [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]------------------[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]PS:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Suchfunktion geht wieder... [/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=29571&highlight=Einstieg+Codesys
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24243&highlight=Einstieg+Codesys[/FONT]


----------

